# 938 Acres- Middle GA Area



## Hogguide (May 4, 2006)

Memberships available-Middle GA 938 Acres
(Maybe able to stretch to 4 people but unsure of that)

Only 3 members will be allowed on this lease. (3 Total)
Macon GA area. Land consists of 200 acres of cotton fields. (Yes, deer do eat the leaves off of the cotton.) Cotton is the only thing that can be grown without the Hogs eating the fields. Remainder of the land is 15+ year old pines that have been thinned (every 5 th row) and burnt this year.
About 1/2 of the land is Old Growth Natural Swamp that has never been cut. There is a good road system and a couple of 4 wheeler bridges to gain access to the swamp. 
There is a place for a camper, electricity, water and an outhouse. (An old timey one with the quarter moon cut in the door).

This will be a lease from Opening day of deer season (rifle& muzzleloader) until the deer season goes out on Jan 15. No Bow hunting will be allowed, no turkey hunting.

This land is QDM and has been intensively managed for such. 130-140 class deer have been taken off the property including a nice one last year.

There are More than 50 deer stands on the property that are hunt able. 8-10 of them already have permanent Handing deer feeders with pole and concrete bases.
These are maintained year around. 

No limit on the hogs.

Landowner will provide and plant 12-15 food plots that range from 1-2 acres up to about 5 acres.

Pull in your camper, this is a ready to hunt lease. This is a working farm less than 1/2 mile from the Ocmulgee River about 10 miles from Macon GA.

This is some of the finest property available in the middle GA area. It is just south (1 mile) of the Bond Swamp National Wildlife Refuge (part of the Piedmont)

This has just become available and will not last long.

$7000.00 for 900 acres.

There are an abundance of hogs and deer on this area.
More info:

hogguide@bellsouth.net or 478.256.3448 Cell.

Thanks for looking.
Hogguide


----------



## Hogguide (May 11, 2006)

Still Available


----------



## bubbabuck (May 12, 2006)

What county is that ???


----------



## Hogguide (May 13, 2006)

bubbabuck said:
			
		

> What county is that ???


Twiggs, Just southeast (3 miles) of the Bibb County Line on the Ocmulgee River side.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 25, 2006)

Why no bowhunting sounded great until that!  Sounded like exactly what I was looking for as I live in Macon.


----------



## kevincox (May 25, 2006)

No bowhunting or turkey? What a shame, that could have been a club that I would have actually paid those big $$$$ to be a part of?


----------



## randygator (May 29, 2006)

Why is this limited to 3 people?
Almost a 1000 acres and only 3 people?

Ayt way in stretching the people and also allowing bow??  Turkey??


----------



## Bowhunter24 (May 29, 2006)

Well the landowner dont want u boys on his property during bow season so it dont mess it up for him during the gun hunt so he can go out there when whoever is leaseing it is not there. Anybody that pays that kinda money for a lease should have the right to bow hunt it, that is the true start of deer season, it gets frustrating to see people say that the start of deer season is when gun season starts when the actual season had started a month and half earlier.


----------



## Hogguide (May 29, 2006)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> Well the landowner dont want u boys on his property during bow season so it dont mess it up for him during the gun hunt so he can go out there when whoever is leaseing it is not there. Anybody that pays that kinda money for a lease should have the right to bow hunt it, that is the true start of deer season, it gets frustrating to see people say that the start of deer season is when gun season starts when the actual season had started a month and half earlier.




You are nearly right. The owner lives and farms on the property. He has seen a decline in the number of deer and is in the woods EVERY day. This is a tremendous property.
Lease is actually just about $400.00 more than the property taxes on the land. Landowner plants over 15 food plots, Has corn planted now as well as some leftover pennington mix and a Healthy stand of Duranna clover.
There has been bowhunting almost exclusively on this property until this season. 3 gobblers were killed this year with bows. Landowner has shot 1- 20" inside spread in the last 5 years. There are over 150 sawtooth oaks that have been planted and maintained (fertilized) twice each year by the landowner.
SO, YES, the land owner does hunt on the property that he lives on. He is just looking for someone else to help pay the property taxes that would like to hunt on a Prime tract of natural Georgia Land that has been in his family since the Cival war. He is 70 yrs old. He doesn't really need the money and will be in Africa hunting for most of the early part of the season anyway.
HG


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 7, 2006)

This is still available.


----------



## Cward (Jun 7, 2006)

I think this "deal" will be around for a long time! Good luck.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 7, 2006)

Cward said:
			
		

> I think this "deal" will be around for a long time! Good luck.



If so, I will just have Day Long pay hunts on it this year.
This property probably holds more hogs than anywhere else in the state. 
HG


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 7, 2006)

*Not that bad Chuck..........*

2333.33 for the first two guys and the last guy to sign pays the lions share,2333.34........Go get that bacon boys


----------



## Snippygrunt (Jul 20, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> Why no bowhunting sounded great until that!  Sounded like exactly what I was looking for as I live in Macon.


I agree with you on that one.  That is a little extra hunting time.


----------

